# Don't know what to do anymore...



## twinsmom1998 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have been married for 13 years....valentines day was my 13 year anniversary....should be a happy time for me, but I am miserable...we have been thru a lot in the past 14 years...I dont feel like my husband is supportive in anyway...if I try to talk to him about anything, he immediately goes into the "I know I cant do anything right, I dont even know why I try"...He thinks everytime I need to talk, Im blaming him....I just want to talk to him, I need support and encouragement....we recently moved away from our home town...I did move because i knew this would help his career, and better opportunity for him...and I thought maybe it would help us start over....it hasnt helped...he drinks everyday, I think he has a problem, he is a functioning alchoholic, but when i try to talk to him, he gets mad, and says there is nothing wrong with him having a drink when he gets home from work....but his drinks are doubles, and usually 2 or 3, and when hes off, he will have a drink in his hand from morning till he has to go back to work, but he says its not a problem....if we go out to eat, his total for alchohol couldve bought a steak dinner....he gets angry when i confront him about it, and refuses to listen to me....he drinks a few beers or drinks and says it perfectly fine for him to drive...i have put my foot down and will not let our children go with him anywhere if he has had one drink....he never shows affection to me, the only time he even pays attention to me is if he wants sex....i am so lonely, i have no one here, and i dont know what to do anymore....we have a sick daughter, and my mom is living with us because she has alzheimers.....its very stressful, and its affecting my health....i have ms, so stress makes my symptons worse....please help...


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Yikes. You've really got a lot on your plate. I would suggest that you get to Al Anon meetings. You will find people in the same situation that you're in, and support. 

I understand MS...and you HAVE to take care of yourself. I feel your loneliness. I live in Oklahoma as well, though I'm from Texas. Please reach out for a support system.


----------

